# Should I leave should I stay



## 50ShadesOfNowhere (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi, thank you for reading. I'll try to keep this short. I am seriously considering divorce for the following reasons: 1. My husband has no respect for me as his wife, or the mother of his kids. 2. I am unhappy. 3. We have has physical fights 4. He has a drinking problem 5. We are at the point where we hardly do anything together 5. I am not physically attracted to him anymore. Is this normal, will this pass, where should I go from here, please help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PinkSalmon13 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've just started reading the book 'Too Good To Leave, Too Bad to Stay'. You might want to go through it. It'll help you get off the fence, whichever direction that may be.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

50ShadesOfNowhere said:


> Hi, thank you for reading. I'll try to keep this short. I am seriously considering divorce for the following reasons: 1. My husband has no respect for me as his wife, or the mother of his kids. 2. I am unhappy. _3. We have has physical fights_ 4. He has a drinking problem 5. We are at the point where we hardly do anything together 5. I am not physically attracted to him anymore. Is this normal, will this pass, where should I go from here, please help.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I highlighted the item in red and would like to ask you if you are you concerned for your safety if you leave? If so, I think you may need to find a domestic violence counselor to help you develop an exit plan to get out of the marriage.

By the way, the way you are feeling is absolutely normal. 

Does your H know you feel this way?


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Leave. 
You're going back and forth and back and forth. Eventually it will be bad enough that you will have to leave.

I have very little hope for marriage counseling at this point in your marriage - sounds as if it is broken, not teetering at the edge of the shelf. 

If you are very lucky you might find a personal counsellor that insurance will pay for that is good enough to help you get through this. If you go this route, you, like me, and like too many people I know will spend many hours and many dollars paying for the privilege of hearing yourself rant. 

Your marriage won't get better, physical and verbal abuse are not acceptable, and you're married to a guy with a drinking problem. 

I agree with beentheredonethat - make sure you and your children are physically safe.

As to lawyers, see my rant about them in the section about divorce. Quick summary - far too many will take every penny you have and more you don't have, and make promises that won't be fulfilled. Insist on mediation. Before you start dealing with "professionals" check them out on Yelp and any other site you can find.


----------



## lfortender (Sep 18, 2012)

50ShadesOfNowhere said:


> Hi, thank you for reading. I'll try to keep this short. I am seriously considering divorce for the following reasons: 1. My husband has no respect for me as his wife, or the mother of his kids. 2. I am unhappy. 3. We have has physical fights 4. He has a drinking problem 5. We are at the point where we hardly do anything together 5. I am not physically attracted to him anymore. Is this normal, will this pass, where should I go from here, please help.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does he knows everything that you're complaining for?


----------

